# Will the Hopper record 6 shows?



## bigdog9586

I was told by Dish that the Hopper will record 6 shows or 5 and watch one at the same time. I know it will do the networks between 8 and 11 plus two more but if I don't turn on the network feature can I really record 6 shows at one time?


----------



## fourhokiefans

bigdog9586 said:


> I was told by Dish that the Hopper will record 6 shows or 5 and watch one at the same time. I know it will do the networks between 8 and 11 plus two more but if I don't turn on the network feature can I really record 6 shows at one time?


I am not an expert, but my understanding is that the 4 Big networks are recorded as a block using just 1 of the 3 available tuners - thus, you still have 2 of the 3 tuners available to you. If you turn PTAT OFF, you only have 3 available tuners to use. (Corrected reply, I misread the post originally.)


----------



## marcuscthomas

The Hopper has three tuners. It will record three shows at once, normally. During prime time (if PTAT is activated), one of those tuners will be used to record the combined stream of the four big networks, if they are available in the area, leaving two tuners for other use. This is a bit of misleading marketing. It is really only a three-tuner DVR, which is pretty good anyway.


----------



## bigdog9586

Thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## tampa8

bigdog9586 said:


> I was told by Dish that the Hopper will record 6 shows or 5 and watch one at the same time.


That's not correct, you may have misunderstood or I misunderstood your post. What they said was you can record 6 shows, or record 5, and watch one LIVE _not recording_ at the same time. If 6 shows are recording you can watch any of them you want.

Without Prime Time there are three tuners. It's no different than any other DVR. You can only watch three channels, in any combination of recording and watching not recording. So if you record two, you can watch one not recording, and of course either of the recording ones. If you record one channel, you can watch any two other channels not recording, or watch the recording one, etc.. etc.....

Keep mind, if all tuners are recording, each Joey or Hopper can watch any of the recording channels, OR can watch something that was recorded at another time. Many people are forgetting about that.


----------



## DodgerKing

marcuscthomas said:


> The Hopper has three tuners. It will record three shows at once, normally. During prime time (if PTAT is activated), one of those tuners will be used to record the combined stream of the four big networks, if they are available in the area, leaving two tuners for other use. *This is a bit of misleading marketing*. It is really only a three-tuner DVR, which is pretty good anyway.


And as a result, it has lead to a lot of confusion just as I predicted it would. The OP is yet another example of a confused customer.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network

The PTAT uses one of the three tuners available on the Hopper. PTAT recording during prime time hours leaves 2 tuners for the other TVs. PTAT will record all 4 networks (ABC, NBC, CBS, and FOX but only if available in HD - will not record SD). The local HD feeds are all on the same transponder, thus the reason it can record all the networks on 1 tuner.

Depending upon how many TVs are setup in your configuration, with the above scenario, you have 2 tuners to watch Live TV or record 2 programs. If all tuners are used, an idle TV is taken to the TV Viewing Status screen where they can either join a program or recording on one of the 3 tuners or watch On Demand movies or a DVR recording.

I hope my explanation helped. If you have further questions, please let me know. Thanks.



bigdog9586 said:


> I was told by Dish that the Hopper will record 6 shows or 5 and watch one at the same time. I know it will do the networks between 8 and 11 plus two more but if I don't turn on the network feature can I really record 6 shows at one time?


----------



## BillJ

Think I understand this but I still have a question. With my 622s I believe I have 3 tuners but one can only be used to record OTA, which I don't have. So effectively I have 2 tuners I can use to record satellite programs and a third which is useless in my setup. Would the Hopper, with PTAT turned off, let me record 3 satellite programs?


----------



## garys

Yes, but there would not be a tuner left to watch live.


----------



## RasputinAXP

Except if you were recording multiple primetime programs, which most of the time in my house we are. Then you have as many tuners open as you need.


----------

